
The Moonshot Proposal – Giving away my startup to a nonprofit – Comments needed - luiscg
https://medium.com/@luisantonio/the-moonshot-proposal-32f102506592
======
luiscg
\- I am giving away the 100% of my startup. More than 4 years of effort of
lots of people, money and dreams.

\- I commit to destine an extra around $10.000 of my own money (all I have) to
that cause if people think and show that the Moonshot Proposal is something
that worth a try.

\- I commit to destine a 10% of my life income to social causes, from now to
my death. (I will give it, even if you don’t support this proposal).

So yes, as the saying goes: “I am all in.” .... you can read it more in the
link.

\------------------------

Since some of you already know Watsi and other YCombinator nonprofit startups,
I would love to read your opinion.

I will read your comments and answer your questions here. Thanks in advance.

